# Japan Trip 2013 Photo Thread



## JBroida

I figured it might be nice to keep this all in one thread, instead of having one for each place/person... anyways, just arrived in tokyo today...












and had some food...


----------



## eshua

Salted duck egg or just plain old eggs?


----------



## MadMel

O sweet! That black chicken place was one that I missed on my trip! Reviews and comments would be appreciated!


----------



## Brad Gibson

looks delicious jon!


----------



## JBroida

this next one was way too many photos to post here... this is a link to the facebook gallery (and i added descriptions this time)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151558767498860.1073741849.369479678859&type=1


----------



## JBroida

scratch that... figured out an easy way


----------



## schanop

Drooling.... Yaki Aji looks pretty yummy. But seriously, how does the food taste without missus?


----------



## JBroida

well, i get to eat more crazy stuff, but less overall 

thankfully, i dont suck too much in japanese so i can get what i want


----------



## stereo.pete

I want all of that, Jon can we get names of restaurants and maybe a description here and there, there are some items I have no idea what they are?


----------



## JBroida

today i ended up going a lot of places where i couldnt take pictures, but in the places i could, i snuck in a few... here's today's photo group:














































(for what its worth, its hard to have in depth conversations in japanese, while doing this, and trying to take pictures by myself)

and then some more food:


----------



## JBroida

stereo.pete said:


> I want all of that, Jon can we get names of restaurants and maybe a description here and there, there are some items I have no idea what they are?



i think i put some of the descriptions on facebook... sorry, but as i'm in japan by myself this time, its kind of hard to have conversations in japanese, answer e-mails regularly, take pictures, do things in peoples workshops (sharpening, forging, etc.) and be 100% on top of all of this... sorry. If there's something specific you're curious about, let me know when i get back to LA and i can tell you more about it.


----------



## mhlee

I'm so jealous of you because of all that amazing food you're eating. :hungry:


----------



## Vladimir

very impressive picture Jon, the only thing I think that it is quite a lot of food to eat at a time


----------



## JBroida

yeah... its a hard job, but someone has to do it


----------



## Zwiefel

Great photos Jon...Love the leaves in front of the clock..very nice composition, lighting, and focus selection.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

I want to go to Japan so bad. It all looks amazing.


----------



## JBroida

i added a bit of information in the facebook descriptions if you guys are interested... not that much, but more than i will put here:
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151562595233860.1073741852.369479678859&type=3


----------



## bkultra

Are the knives sitting in propylene glycol (antifreeze) or some form of glycol corrosion inhibitor?


----------



## JBroida

its some form of corrosion inhibitor


----------



## Dave Martell

Awesome pics Jon, thanks for sharing!


----------



## franzb69

stupid question, doesn't that liquid hurt your skin when you expose yourself to it?

it's radiator coolant, stops corrosion.... i've handled it barehanded it feels like it eats my skin when i exposed myself barehanded. (both from liquid cooling computers and cars)


----------



## JBroida

nope... i've had my hands in that kind of water for a few days straight now and no problems (plus, i do this every year and no problems yet)


----------



## JBroida

today, i ended up having dinner by myself (i was exhausted after today's work... pictures are coming after this)... check out facebook for picture descriptions (the link should be in my signa


----------



## JBroida

And here are todays pictures from my training with the craftsmen here (sadly, its impossible to both do work and take pictures at the same time, so there arent many pictures of me actually doing things, but i promise i was... all day in fact... i've got the blisters and calluses to prove it)


----------



## mano

Jon, do you intend to forge knives to sell? I thought your training was in sharpening.


----------



## JBroida

not really... i a more concerned with better understanding the various processes of knife making and becoming skilled in them so i can better choose what kind of knives to sell, better assess knives, do a better job at fixing them, and be able to talk about their various aspects in much greater detail and with much greater knowledge. This is why i train.


----------



## mano

If it was at all possible, you just went up in my esteem.


----------



## JBroida

lol... thanks i guess


----------



## JBroida

also, building trust with the craftsmen in important as well... the more they see me as a capable person, the more seriously they take what i have to say, and the more they can rely on me for care and maintenance of their products


----------



## Nasr

Great Sequence 
And I admire your professionalism


----------



## Brad Gibson

Awesome Jon! That's Kobe looks so marbled holy crap!


----------



## JBroida

This time, a home cooked meal with friends


----------



## stereo.pete

Awesome Jon, great pics and thanks for sharing as always. The profile on those gyuto's you pictures are drop dead sexy!


----------



## JBroida

yeah... we often end up having in depth conversations about profiles, geometries, etc., so trying out various things is very helpful for both me and them


----------



## franzb69

i wanna move to japan just for the food and the knives. =(


----------



## mpukas

mano said:


> If it was at all possible, you just went up in my esteem.



+1 to this Jon. I'm really impressed with your dedication.


----------



## mpukas

And on another note... okonomiyaki has been randomly popping up on my food radar in the past few weeks. I first saw a youtube video in Japanese of a small diner, and I had no idea what it was, but wanted it really badly! Then there was a story on The Splendid Table a couple of weeks ago. And then the other night I couldn't sleep and was watching food porn, and became obsessed with it! I had to make it this morning (well, my version with the ingredients that I have) and it was spectacular! My new favorite thing. And I been thinking - Jon, please have some awesome okonomiykaki so I can live vicariously through you! Thanks for posting all of this great stuff!!!


----------



## JBroida

the last set of pictures represent my favorite okonomiyaki in japan (which happens to be made by a friends' wife)... theres another restaurant i really like, but i have no free time to go there this trip... its pretty much all work and then dinner with people we work with (and then more work when i get back to the hotel).


----------



## JBroida

Here's todays food followed by some more knife/city related photos:

I wonder if you guys can tell me what i was eating?


----------



## JBroida




----------



## chefcomesback

These knives are made with the collaboration with my partner ...... in Japan! 
Ups , i have mixed the vendors , sorry :justkidding:


----------



## JBroida

todays food (including a wonderful bento that was made for me by one of the craftsmen's wives)


----------



## Korin_Mari

Food looks amazing!  Thanks for sharing. Be careful and be sure to drink lots and lots of water. I know Japan is crazy humid/hot right now.


----------



## JBroida

and todays knife photos (and my practice time in making single bevel knives  )


----------



## JBroida

todays food photos...


----------



## JBroida

and todays knife photos (i dont know about you guys, but i'm pretty damn happy with the way my photos are turning out this year  )


----------



## Slypig5000

Yeah Jon, the photos are really awesome. Thank you for taking the time to upload them here. What is the deal with the hatchet?


----------



## bkultra

The pictures look great. There is almost something surreal about the level of detail in the knife photos.


----------



## JBroida

thanks guys... sorry to fish for comments... i was just really proud


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Looking good Jon! Thanks for shairing


----------



## tkern

The fifth photo up with the close up on the hand sharpening is awesome.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

I'm enjoying this thread.

Thanks for sharing, Jon!


----------



## DSChief

Whats up with the chop on the wheel with a double sided hatchet? Is it a leather stop & he's notching it to hold more compound.
for what ever reason it seems a bit extreme


----------



## Slypig5000

DSChief said:


> Whats up with the chop on the wheel with a double sided hatchet? Is it a leather stop & he's notching it to hold more compound.
> for what ever reason it seems a bit extreme



Ha, I thought this was strange, would love an explanation.


----------



## xdrewsiferx

Man! Some great shots and stunning looking food. 

Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## eshua

More Prints in the store this fall!


----------



## EdipisReks

I've been super busy and haven't seen this thread until today. Really great trip, Jon, and great photos! There are a couple of the knife grinding ones that I'd love to have as larger prints to put in my kitchen.


----------



## cookinstuff

Really looks like your having a good fun/work trip, lots of great food photos, the photos in the workshop are just as good. I always love seeing your dinners, you eat like I do when I go out. Keep the great shots coming.


----------



## JBroida

the hatchet is used to keep the stones flat (over time, the places with more cuts wear more quickly), help the stone hold water better, and improve cutting speed and feeling


----------



## JBroida

todays knife and place photos:














































and a video showing the use of hamokiri bocho:

[video=youtube;WBYB6Zbl47Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBYB6Zbl47Q[/video]


----------



## JBroida

and of course some food


----------



## JBroida

for whatever reason, a couple of my pictures havent worked lately... i think something in the link is being blocked, but i have no clue what part... sorry guys... you can see them all on our facebook page


----------



## mpukas

amazing pics. amazing food. amazing knives & making. Thanks for posting all of this!


----------



## JBroida

after a long day of travel, a little ramen 





(sorry for the crappy cell phone pic... rental phone in japan)


----------



## Nasr

Really enjoying this pictorial Journal
Sent you an email I know you are busy Hinoura San related


----------



## SpikeC

That is not a crappy pic! Now I'm craving some ramen!


----------



## bamin

Your photos always make me hungry.


----------



## schanop

How lucky, yamamoto-sans are taking care of you well.


----------



## JBroida

i cant get the videos to embed, but i added a couple of clips on facebook today
http://www.facebook.com/JapaneseKnifeImports


----------



## JBroida




----------



## JBroida

oh... and some cell phone pics of todays lunch:


----------



## JBroida

tonights dinner...
I would tell you more , but you wouldnt believe me if i told you. Suffice it to say i ended up sitting next to someone super famous who knew me before i knew him (he literally knew me by name... blew my mind).


----------



## schanop

Do not hold us in suspense ... -_- 

Sashimi plate looks tasty, though.


----------



## JBroida

it was a journalist from tokyo that i had never met before... i was talking to the guy next to me and he turned to me and asked if i was jonathan broida... we ended up having a long conversation about knives and food... i had no clue who he was, but everyone else was taking pictures with him. I was embarrassed to ask who he was, so i asked the guy next to me. He told me i need to watch more TV and read more newspapers here.


----------



## schanop

Cool story. You should find out and tell us whom he was.

Very good to have you in this time zone..


----------



## JBroida

i still have no clue... i was too embarrassed to ask... he asked for my business card, but had run out of his. I'm going to ask one of the guys here who he know more about him.... i'll keep you guys posted. Either way, it was a fun conversation. Its nice to be reassured that i dont suck in japanese


----------



## franzb69

how i wish that true wasabi can be grown in my country.


----------



## JBroida

they grow it in the US, but even thats not the same


----------



## franzb69

> they grow it in the US, but even thats not the same



i see. i've heard of australians successfully growing wasabi as well.


----------



## JBroida

some quick snapshots from today before going off to dinner


----------



## JBroida




----------



## stereo.pete

I've never seen someone eat so much Kobe beef!


----------



## pete84

Oh. My.

Jon, your pics are making me drool!

Hope you are having a great trip!


----------



## JBroida

stereo.pete said:


> I've never seen someone eat so much Kobe beef!



what are you talking about? Last night was my healthy meal


----------



## Notaskinnychef

amazing photos, cool thread, thanks for taking the time to upload all of these. I am freaking jealous lol


----------



## JBroida

here we go again with more food and knives

first the food:


----------



## JBroida

and now todays knife pics:


----------



## dmccurtis

Great photos. Love the low-key monochrome thing you've got going on.


----------



## Nasr

last set is fantastic ..they all are but I love this set alot..


----------



## JBroida

yeah... i'm stoked to have some new canvas prints made from this years photos. Consequently, when i do this, if anyone has a photo they want made into a canvas print from these photos, let me know. I think we should be able to accommodate. I think the ones i normally have made run about $85 or something like that.


----------



## JBroida

also, today, i just got back from the craftsman's workshop, but i wasnt able to take any pictures today. We ended up talking for a few hours about steel, heat treatments, profiles, forging techniques, carbide structures, knife history and culture. Then he showed me some different heat treatment carbide structures (for what its worth, there happened to be a hrc tester, a few microscopes, a number of books and photos of microscopic steel structures). However, because it was a very hands on experience and a lot of talking, i wasnt able to take any serious pictures. Sorry.

Having dinner with him and his wife in a bit though, so i'll do my best to take pictures then.


----------



## jimbob

Well, japanese food safari has dramatically moved up the bucket list! Talk about eating with your eyes!


----------



## JBroida

i dont know if you guys know this, but i love japanese food enough that i wrote two theses (though i guess it undergrad its more of just a long paper) on the subject in college


----------



## stereo.pete

Thanks for sharing all of this with us Jon!


----------



## mhlee

JBroida said:


> i dont know if you guys know this, but i love japanese food enough that i wrote two theses (though i guess it undergrad its more of just a long paper) on the subject in college



Nerd.


----------



## JBroida

last bit of japan photos...

Food... I stopped taking pics about half-way through as the conversation we were having was really interesting and i got distracted. Sorry. -















































and some equipment from a knife makers workshop that might be of interest to some 

I wanted to take more, but my hands were tied up with other things, so it was hard to take pics.


----------

